# Missing School cuz of IBS



## jessi09 (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm 18, almost 19 and a senior in high school. I've missed a lot of school on and off because of having really painful constipation cramps, and also because I was sick. At school today, I was told that I might not be able to graduate because I've missed too much school. Can they really not let me graduate for missing school? Also, I brought a note from the doctor's saying that i have IBS, and that I may miss school because of pain. It should be on file, which means that I can have my absences excused, but I guess nobody's really looked at it. What should I do? I always do all my homework and make up the tests, but now I was told that I can't because I'm out of "sick days."


----------



## julz (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of that. I was in a similar situation in my last year of school where my attendance got down to 50/50!I think you need to discuss your situation with the head of school and work out some sort of agreement, as you say that you are keeping up to date.


----------



## scoresagain (May 1, 2009)

ibs completely decimated the final few years of my studying, i used to be a 100% attendance student and be 100% punctual, but that dropped until my attendance was a cause for concern.i have just finished my first year at university and i havnt missed much due to ibs, mainly because i'm a bit more relaxed and dont stress about it as much.you should really ask them to search for your sick note file, thats extremely unfair from their point of view.


----------



## BytownBassist (Jan 26, 2009)

If you have a note that excuses you from class because you have IBS then they shouldn't be allowed to do that. Especialy if you do all the work. I mean I would understand if like you where skipping class like a #### ton of times but your not, you have a solid medical reason approved by your doctor. I'm sure you would rather not miss so many classes, it just can't be helped. Perhaps you should have your doctor contact your school or right a letter that addresses this exact situation so both your doctor and your school board know that the reason why you missed to much class is due to your IBS and not because you don't feel like attending.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

That sucks. I think your only allowed so many accused and uanaccused absents even with a medical reason.


----------



## 18605 (Sep 29, 2006)

My first year marks have suffered severely because of my attendance and therefore lack of participation. This summer I am going to have to figure out a way to strengthen myself and get better because I can't afford to lost marks. I tried so hard first year not to stress out so much that I ended up going about things half hearted...not because I didn't care but because I was worried about my situation and that worrying and stressing would take me out completely. I don't know what to do either.....As for your situation....you're young and if you have to graduate a year later, then don't be ashamed, it is what it is. You take this experience, journey and challenge and use it to you're advantage. Allow it to make you stronger, more motivated to overcome. A strong-willed goal-orientated fighter. I had the same exact issue in high school and I took time off from starting university because of it but eventually I realized, I can't wait forever, I wanted to be in university. Now I have to figure out how to live with ibs (even though I've had it for 6 years or so) in regards to school and eventually the business world.I have an extremely tough time in quiet places and try to avoid them at all cost...does anyone else have that issue?


----------

